

Ask HN: Has that black line always been up there ^^^? - sambeau

Is this a Neu-Googlification of HN?
======
Khao
You could use the search function before asking this, I must have seen about
10 posts about this today... Actually, someone died and it's to show some
respect : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712469>

~~~
sambeau
I did look but didn't see anything.

I didn't realise there was a search. I've been looking for it for years.
Somehow I've managed to miss it.

------
JordyB
Its only been up for about a day.

------
mitchellboy
black bars are becoming popular...there`s another company that added one
recently

